
Guy Kawasaki's Newest Venture: Truemors - chris
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/03/guy-kawasakis-newest-venture-truemors
======
Goladus
I was actually just thinking yesterday about how woefully inadequete local
area webforums tend to be. All the right people still seem to have their nose
in a newspaper (or are working for one).

I didn't come up with a good way to solve the problem. Maybe this is an
attempt to do that.

~~~
rjb
I agree, forums as a whole are inadequate. I think sites like Chowhound.com
have done an incredible job at brining an interesting perspective on forum
interaction.

------
mhidalgo
I am kinda disappointed in this from initial descriptions. Guy's writing seems
to want to inspire people to change the world. I guess I always associated
this with in positive way not in a crappy myspace way.

------
lupin_sansei
Is it me or does Guy remind you of the guy who wrote Rich Dad Poor Dad?

------
muhfuhkuh
Pink is the new Kawasaki.

